# Informations, please, on this Morris ?



## GuyB (May 2, 2008)

Does somebody know something on this company "Morris" ? There is, actually, a Morris company, in Japan, but it's not the one that made my guitar (they only make acoustics, since 2000). Somebody told me that it was an american company wich has been bought by Ovation that drop them after but I could not find anything on this anywhere. It's a superb hollow body, smaller than a Gibson (more comfortable) with a superb rich jazzy sound. Here are some photos of it.










Edit : sorry, I clicked on "insert image" for the link to the site where are the photos but it does'nt work ! I don't know why. Maybe that posting links to photos has something to do with the number of posts in this forum ?? So here's the "writen" link :

http://photos.globetrotter.net/albums/album.asp?param=473480


----------



## WEEZY (May 23, 2008)

This is the Japanese company you mentioned - http://www.morrisguitars.com/

I saw this too: http://www.mimmoferrara.it/guitars/Morris_GlobalSound/

You're right that today that company is just making acoustics, but maybe in their past they made electrics?

from the website:

The Morris Guitars company has been building quality handcrafted instruments in Nagano, Japan for a long time.
Mr. Toshio Moridaira, the founder, was the first distributor in Japan to carry both Fender and Gibson lines. In 1964, due to his working relationship with Gibson, Mr. Moridaira was able to visit the Gibson factory in Kalamazoo, Michigan. An employee at Gibson nicknamed him “Mori” at that time.

In 1967, he founded the Morris Guitars company. He named it Morris, taken from the nickname given to him a while back. Morris produced copies of dreadnought and small jumbo models based on Martin and Gibson designs. Since then, Morris Guitars have enjoyed an outstanding reputation in Japan and other countries for making high quality guitars.

In 1974, Morris introduced their guitars at the NAMM show. In 1978, Morrisintroduced the Tornado line, thin body acoustic-electric guitars inspired by the Ovation design. Up until the early 80s, the U.S. market saw a variety of guitars that Morris imported from Japan.

In 2001, after a lengthy absence, Morris Guitars re-entered the U.S. market. They participate in the annual Winter NAMM Show in Anaheim, CA. Morris Guitars currently offer a wonderful line of fingestyle guitars with a middle price range. Custom hand built models are also available. Today, Morris Guitars are played by some of the world’s finest fingerstyle guitarists. Our products are available through a small number of dealers here in the U.S.


----------



## GuyB (May 2, 2008)

Thanks a lot Weezy, I knew the Morris site but not the second one. The Morris Global sound that's on this site is not like mine, it's more like a Gibson, solid body, but you can tell there's something familiar. I think that mine was made in 1979. I wrote to Morris company but they did'nt know anything about my guitar (at least the person that responded to me). Again thanks for the time you've taken.


----------



## sneakypete (Feb 2, 2006)

right, they did make electrics and they show up on line over here. The headstock logo on the one in question resembles those I sometimes see here, I wouldn`t be surprised to learn it is MIJ but I`m often surprised in Japan, I frequently see models I never knew existed and there were dozens of brands in the 60s and 70s.
I own 2 of thier recent acoustics and they are real nice.


----------



## GuyB (May 2, 2008)

Thanks Sneakypete for the info.

When you say : "they did make electrics and they show up on line over here", can you give me the link ?


----------



## WEEZY (May 23, 2008)

I saw this on CL today - a Morris acoustic from the 70's. It looks niiiice.

click here


----------



## GuyB (May 2, 2008)

Yes and they seem to have change their logo quite a few times !


----------



## sneakypete (Feb 2, 2006)

different logos for different models. seems to have been common over here, not only that but Sadao Yairi had several headstocks as well.
Morris had a brand called Hurricane too but I don`t think they were MIJ. As for links just watch Yahoo Japan they show up there.


----------



## sneakypete (Feb 2, 2006)

WEEZY said:


> I saw this on CL today - a Morris acoustic from the 70's. It looks niiiice.
> 
> click here


$380.oo for that guitar is way underpriced...buy it.


----------

